# Iowa 2016 Morel Mania



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Ping for 2016!
Hello all!
Let's get stoked for shrooming!
;-)


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Calling God where are you? Hope your doing alright. Like some words of wisdom on the year! Or at least one of those great stories you write!!!into the thorn...


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

I am ready ! I am stoked. Check out the new bags I just finished. ! 

Here is a link to the shop, This new camo is being displayed on a brand new material. It is a Micro Polyester Mesh - Spore Friendly ! 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/271436227/morel-spore-friendly-mesh-bag-hardwood?ref=shop_home_active_1

This camo is also available in my double panel nylon Heavy Duty Mesh bags. Maximum size is 12 x 18.


----------



## shroomhawk (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice bag, Nutsak. Good luck if you happen to drop it. You'll never find it!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Like the advent of spring itself, we are coming alive. I noted that the first wave of robins, <em>turdis migratorius</em>, arrived unusually early, on January 21. As I gazed upon that spectacle I thought them rather foolish (or at least impulsive); I was as certain as could be that they would soon wish they were still frolicking in Florida when the next ice storm or blizzard visited itself upon them. Lo and behold, as it so happens, their arrival seems to have foretold an early spring! 

It was about 5 years ago that I found morels in Washington County on April 1. That's the earliest I've found them. Routinely it happens around April 10–12; last year it was April 17. But judging from the awakening all around us it's shaping up to be an early season, and I'm once more ready to feel the wrath of the thorn and bleed for the moment of each year that I live for. Imagine...within a few, mere weeks that old, weathered post will be graced by the meadowlark as it has been for more years than can be remembered. At about that time our careful gaze will fix itself upon that first morel of the season and mind, body and soul will merge amid the energy of that sweet adrenalin rush of that instant when the puzzle of the forest floor suddenly comes into sharp focus.
As I see it, the rhythm of nature offers us a degree of certainty that is comforting in a world in which there are otherwise few guarantees. I hope we never lose that guarantee and the comfort it brings, however there is cause for some concern. But for now, once again, it's only a matter of time--and time seems to be on our side this year. Drink deeply of the moment.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Thank god for that....well that was pretty good God! I like the part about time. It's always,always time... I hope I made you feel. Cuz time it's always,always time...Bucky!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Shroomgod, April 1st is almost here, are you ready in body and mind. I bet you where ready a month ago. Good luck.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Scrid showed up early this year


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, Scrid is out early this year. He must be rarin' to go. I hope we hear more from him. I'm ready shroomtrooper. You're in WI, right? Buckthorn is in MN I believe. I'm probably wrong because my memory about such things is poor. That's because all the space is taken up remembering where all those killer elms are. I make mental notes of them all year long, every time I see one. My memory is like a big bulletin board with tree notes covering it. Anyone else do that? 

Won't be long. I a bit of a cool spell but that's okay...plenty of moisture. April 1 seems a bit optimistic at this point. For me, the rise and fall of optimism in concert with the season's awakening is a big part of the excitement. No matter what, every minute that passes brings us closer to that moment when we spot and pick the first one, and it's ON.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Today I wish I lived in Arkansas. Assuming the truth was told, Glassman found one a few days ago. IT'S COMING OUR WAY!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yep mn. Be nice to be ark today! It will happen we will get ours dog I mean god! Off to work....


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I am in MN. Going to take my son and his best friend snowboarding in Montana, I ski, but I am not that good. Funny, I have never been to a mountain before, and only 13 hour drive away. So its taking my mind off of morels a little bit.Heard a post some Fiddle-heads starting to come up. I have no idea if its true or not. I see nothing coming up yet. Good luck to you all.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

You Iowa folks are always ready for the season. I am in Nw.Mo, 90 miles south of the border. Still looking 10-14 days out here I think. SG - my earliest is March 20 around here. Probably the same year as you. the year without a real winter. Hope things slow up just a little so a freeze does not ruin the season. happy picking this year.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Shroom god, glad to hear you and the rest of the group made it through the winter, although i hear it may not be over just yet, my truck and trailer are packed and ready to go, goona wait another week or so and leave arizona to head up your way with a few stops in oklahoma, missouri, kansas and nebraska on the way, i've never shroomed any of those places before, but it can't be much different than iowa can it?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Hunter, great to hear from you on the WAY southern flan--Arizona!? Help me out--were you the one who clued us in to cactus sticks--the woody core of saguaro cacti? God almighty regardless, you must be seriously hardcore if you're driving a thousand miles to hunt! Stay in touch as the season progresses and let's coordinate a hunt or two. Rock on.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good to see some familiar names here at the onset, the cusp, the verge of another season. Oh boy! Hope to be back here soon with reports of my first find which, if I had to guess, will be in another 10 to 12 days.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Happy New Morel Year SW. Glad to see you made it through the winter. Saw my first ones down here on Monday. Way early. There were more on the same trees today. Letting them all grow but we need rain. Missed the last one. How is the moisture up there?


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Shroom god, yep long trip to Iowa from AZ, closer to 1600 miles, but well worth it, thinking i'll take off wed or thurs and slowly head up yer way, I'm thinking Iowa shrooms around the 10th, what do you think? it would be nice to have a few pounds before i get up your way, sounds good, let get together for a beer and a walk in the woods, I'll be in touch with a progress report. cary


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Hunter, where are you cutting through MO. at?


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

kb, goona play in kansas a bit then enter Mo. at Shawnee Trail, then over to I 49, head north, bypass KC, then go north on I 29 to st joe and north, mostly 2 lane rods though, i like to stay off the beaten path, to Nebraska and Iowa, never hunted the area before, but i have traveled the area dozens of times and always wanted to hit the good looking areas, this year i have the time so i'm goona do it, me and my wirehairs ace and sally, should be a great trip, planning on 3 weeks or so should be epic if the shrooms cooperate.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Sounds like good times. The season is just starting in N. Mo. By next weekend I would guess there should be plenty unless it just ends up a bad season.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

It's getting close everyone. Few more warm days like This Sunday and I think the spores will be thinking " Hmmmmmmm". Wishing everyone a great season! Sorry I haven't been present much but busier then heck trying to get some work done so I can hunt when I want.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB: Good to hear from you. It is dry here generally, though we had a smattering of rain Thursday morning which was much welcomed. Hoping for more rain and warm nights!


----------



## kspaz06 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't think this cold weather is ever going to break in Clinton county... day time is ok but night temps don't want to raise above 40's... think we have plenty of moisture just need the heat.. Really hoping the week of the 18th everything will be starting
...


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Saw where morels have been found near Nebraska City and in Pott. County, Iowa. Probably river bottom finds?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, Your all set up now unless my radar is lying on the rain up your way. At least south of you. I wouldnt feel stupid to check some south facing slopes near the border. I know it seems early but I had morels down here before they should have been there. I hope all my Kansas spots are not to late for the rain to help. Been awfully warm and dry west of us.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB: They are finding them on south-facing slopes in Nebraska at about my latitude so I am going to go looking at my traditional early spot in the next few days. The rain is much welcomed here! I'll report back soon! My early spot has been so amazing for a number of years now in that not only do I find morels there early, they continue to keep coming there for week after week, providing we get rain. My other good spots aren't really like that. I am always trying to figure out what is unique about this run and have fun analyzing it. I'll be sad when it quits popping some day.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Putting a new rear end in the Wrangler this weekend then I'm hauling ass for the woods...and a few good crappie ponds. Reflecting on my existential state of being last season, I find myself wholly discombobulated this year. My wheels are sidelined, I'm expecting a granddaughter around April 24 (in the Denver, Colorado area, which will require an immediate trip), and I'll be introducing a new sidekick to the sport this year--another granddaughter who is 2 1/2 years old. I already have a plan in place for that--a spot that hasn't failed for 20 years and a 2-minute walk from where I park. I've introduced her to my 2 quart Globe jar of dried morels, representing finds as far back as 1980. Treasures. As I type I glance at them and a torrent of memories of bountiful seasons and hot spots rushes into mind. 

A matter that is causing me some angst is whether or not to use my cell phone and a GPS coordinate program to peg trees for this or next year. I've decided NO. I have no doubt that many who frequent this site use technology to great benefit, and I can certainly understand the logic in it. After all, who hasn't encountered, over and over, those killer trees where, surprisingly, nothing is found? Season after season. Trying to remember all those trees for the next year is not so easy. Technology offers a solution, and if that works for you, fine. Societally speaking, we exist at the crossroads of ages, and the use and implications of technology for the human condition in whatever context are hardly understood. Personally, I've struggled with the idea of using GPS for some time. "Struggled" is not an overstatement, for you see, for me the woods are an escape...a refuge from the trappings of civilization...respite from the crush of modernity...a place where I can become and rediscover my innate roots...and commune with my lineage far back, back, back to a distant time and place that I am impelled to construct in my imagination. But that time and place surely exists for all of us. The woods is a place in which my savage, primordial self surfaces. I "go wild" and become one with nature and the ages. I strive to be and know my ancestors of thousands of generations past. Sticks, stones, and tools fashioned from what the environment offers are welcome, when needed. I drink from streams. I eat nothing. Hunger is a connection. The only vestige of modernity is my clothes, for it would be imprudent to go naked--or in loincloth--in this modern age, lest I encounter someone, so I must relent on that matter. 

But modern technologies such as cellphones and GPS have no place in the pristine chapel of Nature. Carrying even a bag torments my soul, but I must. Nature, though she may be angry with me, is my deity. My intent is to integrate and blend with the force it offers us...to become one with it and merge our senses to the fullest extent possible with its infinite totality. I am equal to the struggle of the colony-building ant, or the hope of the emergent mayflower or jack-in-the-pulpit, or the warning scream of a nesting hawk, or the dried cocklebur of another season, or the smell of the wild plum blossom, or the crunch peeling bark of a newly dead elm beneath my feet: all one and the same part of something much greater. 

I realize there are folks out there who think "Damn, Shroom god is totally trippin'" or something, or "he's way out there in left." I get that.; I get it because the very essence of what I am is seasonal. The state of my existence--feelings, thoughts, actions--is tied to the seasons...just as it most likely was with my most distant ancestors. I am a different person in spring than winter. All of you can relate to that. In my case it's a matter of intensity. While some might raise a brow and think "seasonal affective disorder," I assure you it is a gift. Since I was old enough to walk I've considered the woods my springtime home. It's my love throughout all seasons. It activates my sensory being and has become a dominant part of who I am. 

So, last year I ranged through the woods for 17 consecutive days and nearly went feral. I could do that. And when I finally returned to work I could barely interact with people. It took me weeks to release myself from Nature's sweet embrace. I can only hope that others can experience the deep feelings and effects of their interludes with the Nature.

Enough of that...sorry for rambling. I'm chomping at the bit to get out and meld with Nature in my home once again. And as a new generation is born I recognize that one of my life's great works is to introduce them to the wondrous world around them, and the seasonal experiences that are essential in grounding each and every one of us with our environment and planet. I hope you have opportunities to do the same; if not, love it on your own and cherish every breath and smell and sight of every moment in the woods. 

April 6...last year I found the first nascent grays on the 17th in southern Johnson County--and that was early, perhaps a "false" start (it cooled off for 10-12 days after that). It was full on by May. At any rate...we know it's soon! 

Scrid, thanks for getting us going! I know you fish too, so what's the report? Hope you get the work done so you can play. And good luck SWI and KB, you guys are really close to the early action and the season. If my Wrangler were going I'd be poaching your spots! Maybe Red Rock next weekend...Hunter, something tells me you're gonna pound the woods like a beast and find troves. Take a moment and FEEL Nature, all. Hint: when you're in the zone they're easier to see. :wink:


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn, I thought the Dawg had command of the written word but after reading Shroom god's profound and cerebral account of one man's love of nature I'm making a pledge to post more thoughtfully........., LOL! :wink:


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn SG, good thing I am a semi- literate person. that was a long one. I get what you are saying. Time to HUNT! My season got real today. I got close to #6 out of a spot I had been watching for a year. A bunch of cottonwood trees that got caught in a burn and died. Picked from 4 to dark what a blast. Had to walk a total of 5 miles and wade a small stream to get to the spot, thank god it paid off. I am closer to 60 than 50 now, this stuff's not as easy as it was. Late evening saw deer, an eagle, and a big old owl, as I was walking back out. Overall a very cool evening. Good luck on your morel sabbatical SG, hope you pick enough, whatever that is.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Shroom god, what a coincidence, i broke the ring gear and pinion on my faithful town truck ole blue last night , luckily i have a road huntin duramax, so i'm good, still hooked up to my trailer and ready to split from AZ, but i put it off a few days cause it looked not so ready shroom wise, i think i will split friday morning and skip OK and go right to Missouri and north, gotta follow the rain, i too am planing on going feral for 3 weeks or so, then i gotta go back to work till fall hunting time, shroom dawg is correct, you write much gooder than the rest of us, congratulations on the new shroom child, hope all goes well, I'll try to stay in touch from the road, good luck to all of us, but a
s the great Ben Hogan once said, the harder i work, the luckier i get.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, I remember you finding morels on honey locust last year. Well at least 2 others said the same. I had never really checked them. I did make a connection though that makes sense. Honey Locust like limestone/ high ph soils, same as morels. The hills are full of that stuff. Anyway, I don't think SW Iowa got the rain we thought based on the NOAA radar and some one i spoke with who lives that way. Most of it floated east.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

When that ring and pinion went to hell in Iowa City it sent a dreadful chill down my spine. I wasn't sure what actually happened but I knew it wasn't good as my speed diminished to about 10 mph and people started honking. I threw 'er into 4WD high and got back to speed--albeit with horrendous grinding. I managed to limp it 25 miles back home. Not pretty. 

Hunter, you're so hardcore that I can't even comprehend. Someone who strikes out from AZ and hits the road in the great quest for morels earns every ounce of my respect. As I sense it, the season is about mid-Missouri now. And it isn't too hot yet. I'm guessing the 20th in southern Iowa, and May 1st should be on throughout the state. Moisture is real good here in east-central (Iowa City) area. Just north of here in the Maquoketa River of Jones/Jackson County area (a lot of limestone and acidic soil) should be hot by May 1. 

Today was a setback. Cold, windy, and even spitting snow and the next week looks cool. I went crappie fishing and only got 2 bites in 2 hours. No hurry!


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

I feel like I should have been out already but this boat project is consuming alot of time. Hope to get out one day this coming week to check it out. Will post back results. Take care all!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey shroomgod, about the GPS. I bought one a couple years back and its kind of cool setting a way point and then transferring all your way points to the Garmin map. Then you can take a snapshot of your counties property boundaries and overlay it on the garmin map and in the field you can see when your getting close to private land, took a while but was pretty cool. As far as marking your way points with titles or descriptions it sucks, press a letter, scroll down hit another letter blah. Use a phone app for that. Funny, I will forget how to get around the Twin cities area, but I can always find my way to a good grouse or morel spot no problem. But dont get old before your time my friend, tech sometimes keeps the mind busy.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey all. On Friday I checked my early spot that is located in southwest Iowa about 40 miles north of the Iowa-Missouri border. Nothing. Ground cover is starting to take shape. Need rain and for the ground to warm up about 5 degrees and these cool nights in the 30s are not helping. I will probably try again next Friday. Reports of river bottom finds keep coming in from Counciil Bluffs to Neb. City, fwiw.

KB: This honey locust spot is quite unusual. I love theorizing and thinking about it.


----------



## brandonpgm (May 2, 2013)

went out yesterday here in cedar county found 1 morel half the size of a fingernail this next weekend should be good. good luck pickin everybody


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! My partner and I are passionate about mushrooms, and are trying to spread the love. We've created a youtube channel for people who want to get started finding morels and for people who are into watching mushroom videos. Check out our second video and let us know what you think. Please subscribe so we can keep doing this. It would be great to be able to do this as a daily vlog channel so the support is necessary for that to happen. Thanks! https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## bagger (Apr 20, 2015)

Good to see all made it thru Mother Natures winter, although she's not giving up her grip so easily for us shroomers. God - very well said and captivating , 17 days though - I don't think I could go back. 70 and sunny this coming weekend in central IA. the urge is almost unbearable.
I to am mixed on the use of technology - 2 yrs ago I started marking my vehicle location if it was a good hunt. someday when I'm old and forgetful may come in handy.


----------



## deehommet (Apr 12, 2016)

In Warren County and I can hardly wait.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

<strong>RANDOM MUSINGS OF A SPORE. </strong>

What is this feeling that comes over me as the sun warms the soil and the sweet rains of mid-spring nourish me so? What is this moment? 

Not long ago I was merely an invisible part of a journey repeated across millenniums, windborne and tossed in tumult across the landscape below, until coming to rest in this Eden. This place was near a rusty and dilapidated wire fence skirting the edge of a remote hardwood tract profuse with living and dying elm and wild fruit trees. My place in the soft black loam at the base of a large, dead red elm on a southeast-facing slope became home. Here I joined with the mycelium and, exuding enzymes as intended, I nourished voraciously upon the great gift of food offered by the dying elm. Within a few years its began peeling, a little at first, and now in massive sheets, exposing the reddish hue of its underlying core. Violets bloom and honeybees buzz--although fewer than in recent years past--along the nearly spring that seeps from the hillside. All varieties of songbirds flit among the canopy of branches overhead, some seldom seen. 

Now the great elm's sustenance grows scant. I feel a collective hunger with the great mycelium collective. Desperate for survival we forge a fibrous community of connected mycelia. Something is happening... 

Oh, the sun feels so wondrously grand against the moist soil...such bliss to--<em>WHOA! </em>

What the hell?! What is this unfurling? What is happening? What am I becoming? 

The rhythm of the pulse of millennia beats strong.


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Shroom , exemplary analogy. Even better insight into the workings of nature. Keep it up. Beats listening to people criticize each other .


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good stuff, SG.

Got shut out in southwest Iowa again. So dry. Sure hopin the forecast for rain early next week holds. It LOOKS like morels should be growing judging by signs but they aren't where I always find them early. Might look again this weekend. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Hunted hard in harison co on the big mo near desoto nwr. Walked over 9 miles according to my fit bit, found 2 small greys, hope things get a little better, i jave clocked 1800 miles so far, that's 900 per shroom. I'd like to get it down a bit


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

And another thing, i checked the soil temp at both pick sites and they were both 60, is that high?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I feel you God! Now I,m floating in the breeze. In search of a new home...drifting from the southeast just flying... o imagine that I landed in the most opportune spot and it fits my spores most perfectly! I think this will be my new home. Getting ready myself... Love going back to where I belong. To earn it is the only way! Buckthornman...to b cont....


----------



## familyshroomer (Apr 14, 2016)

Seen a few posts on Facebook here in Henry Co of people finding small greys. Looking forward to taking my kids out this weekend


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Hunter Gatherer: That is some dedication. Great to hear and I hope you find a bunch soon. Love hearing that news on the soil temps. 60s is good, plenty warm enough for morels, I think (55 is the number I have heard is the magic number). The sandy soil at the park there is warmer than the Extension Service's 4-inch soil temps the past several days for Pott. County, which have hovered just below 50 degrees for what seems like several weeks.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Hunter, 60 degrees seems pretty high based on this map of averages 

http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/data/soilt_day1.png

It's sure possible in a south-facing limestone bluff microclimate though. CONGRATS on the early finds! That was a long walk but you're now tuned up and in the zone. I'll be getting out this weekend, probably south to the Des Moines River area in Van Buren County. Did you get the truck fixed? Got a rebuilt rear end set on mine the other night. The inner bearing was literally chunks and the pinion shaft was badly worn from that sloppy bearing. Clearly it had been going to hell for a good long while, and the noise told me it was about ready to give. Just have to connect brake lines, drive shaft, tighten everything up. Oh, I better slide the axle shafts in and put the wheels on too! :-D


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a great report FamilyShroomer. Henry County is morel heaven! Did you see that picture 3 or 4 years go of those young shroomers, all in their early 20s or so, with a pickup bed literally LOADED with big yellows? Ungodly amazing. I know some people are thinking "Photoshop," but it sure looked real to me. Either way, good luck down there. 

Buckthorn, if I offered to trade you all the mushrooms in Iowa for the ones in Minnesota, would you take the deal, and why or why not? 

SWI, it's looking good temp-wise down your way but do you need some rain? We could use an inch or two here, but it's not bad in the woods in the right spots at the moment. Hope the big cottonwoods down that way produce. In a week or less it'll be time to get on 'em!


----------



## sci shroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

Found about a dozen small greys last Sunday in Appaloosa county. Will post pics when I get it figured out.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

50 degree soil rain coming with warm weather we will be over 53 and moist soil Wednesday should be good to go!
Want help please. Been hunting 45 years and I like frying up 5-8 pounds for a nursing home- usually late season. I need to have them certified. Need someone who is certified that is Polk county or story county area to verify my donation. Not sure how that works but I have to follow that rule this year. Don't need any donation. Please reply and I'll give cell number. Thanks


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

SG: Rain needed in the worst way. Chances for rain Mon-Thurs. next week! Gonna be finding some soon, I just know it! Cannot wait to see them again.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Schroomgod yes! Why because of people like you. There are killers and healers which are you? It is a loaded question to me. I don't know your land like I know mine! This year is shaping up to be great. If the weather stays and the rains come, long my season shall be! My time of year my fate is near! Morels for you morels for me, everyone should have a taste don,t you agree! But if you are lazy I have know time, cuz for me it,s a grind!


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

a little dry here in woodbury co, found one clump of 10 in 2 hours of searching by the river, soil temps are about right, bring on the funk and the shrooms


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

M ighty Elm &amp; cottonwood groves
O ld trees dying, leaf litter lying 
R ain each Spring sprouts new growth
E arth warming- spores flying
L isten to the morels in my pan a-frying
S hare the love and presents of Mother Earth


----------



## morchellafella (Apr 16, 2016)

Finally found a few here in van buren co. Next rain and its on!


----------



## bettendorf (May 1, 2015)

I hope it starts raining around the Des Moines area. I don't have a job so it's about the only thing I have to look forward to. :-D


----------



## iablondeshroomgrl (Apr 17, 2016)

Found about 10 in northern Scott county. Only a couple inches tall some not even that big. Not in my usual spot but, only picked one for my son. Gonna let them grow. Been lurking on here for awhile but had to share. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

sw, found a couple dozen just across the border in the hills on Thur. Needs rain, may save some. They want to come, just been too dry.


----------



## spluvsau (Apr 17, 2016)

Nothing in central iowa that i can tell as of yet. May apples are up and plums are in full bloom. We need rain bad!!!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking at NOAA forecast for Washington: anywhere between 40-70% chance of rain and thunderstorms day and night Tuesday through Thursday with temps moderating. Crappie are extremely aggressive and the shrooms are just emerging. Thinking today might be more productive fishing... 

Congrats to kb, schroomgrl, and morchellafella and all the other hardcore woods-pounders who've found some already! 

Buck, consider the area of MN &amp; IA...you think IA holds more habitat even though it's smaller?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I thought the Iowa boys would be pounding them already, has to be close. I hope you get that rain, hope we also get a good soaking. Trees are starting to bud out, ramps getting bigger, another 5 days maybe I will pick some leaves.Very hard time of year just waiting, but adds to the excitement when I find my first one, then overdrive mode sets in. Positive I will not have to reschedule my vacation days this year.Good luck to all of you.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

No mn has so many wildlife management areas. I think there is 10 or more in a radius of 15 miles of my place. And those are public. When your related or know as many people as I do. That's just bonus land. I can't search all the property's when things get flushy flushyAnd that's a damn good problem to have except I dream about the ones that get away! I'm taking the little one and mamma out today so we can get that feeling of nature back where it belongs. Not up yet but, but the need is there..........Bucky


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys! We're getting close to morel season here in the midwest. So excited! Check out my new youtube video where I share my first morel story. I'm not the best story teller haha. It would be fun to hear your first morel story so check out my video and share in the comments section on my youtube or submit it via video comment on my youtube! Can't wait to hear from you guys. 

[video]https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04[/video]

Let's get a community going, subscribe to my youtube channel and start a discussion with us and our viewers. We are trying to organize a foray but need people!

youtube channel: https://youtu.be/W8yNqxbtf04


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB: Good to hear. Agree, they are just dying to emerge. I can feel it, see it. The stage is set. The rain is getting ready to start here tonight and then rain all day Monday with lingering showers Tuesday. Gonna be tough to be at work Tuesday. Hope to get back out Wednesday after work. Could be an interesting couple of weeks, I hope. It rained at this exact time a year ago and that sure turned out good. Real good.


----------



## morelkingz (Apr 1, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BESNQkbK8gn/ Follow me please if you find any morels tag me in the photo and I'll post it on my account


----------



## morelkingz (Apr 1, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BESNQkbK8gn/ Please follow and if you want any photos tag me in the photo and I'll put it on my account


----------



## rjrisbeck (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello All,

I live near Cedar Rapids. Does anyone have suggestions on local parks to check out for Morels? Most of the parks I have been to have tons of Walnut Tress and very few Elms. I have yet to find a Morel by a Walnut tree. Thanks in advance.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

It's Monday and we have a good soaker rain going in the Omaha / CB area. This outta get the lil buggers popping. With any luck I'll try and head out midweek and do some looking. Will report back then. Any word on ticks? I hate those bastards and the deet spray always manages to give me a headache.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Only opportunity I'll have to look this week is tomorrow. Probably won't find anything just yet, but that's not going to stop me from looking anyway. Maybe next week?


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Scrid: No ticks for me yet after 3x out. I live in CB so I will be looking forward to your reports. Beautiful and timely rain. I may go out today but most likely it will also be midweek for me as well. Good luck!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Mentor, the only thing that exceeds your enthusiasm, is your total lack of understanding why &amp; how we purse them. Hmmm….. No morel mushroom experts you say, well I don’t know about that, but I do know there are plenty of people who talk about them, but few who actually find them. Maybe you’ve learned all your misinformation on the web,and combined it with your imagination,but please don’t go miss leading people &amp; on posting it on this forum.
Some of us are out in the woods to share in the dignity,honor &amp; spirituality that comes from being at one with Mother Nature not to turn a profit out of it. PEACE


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear all these woodpeckers going. Beep, beep, beep, beep, beep....but what I know they are saying is....You, should, be, shroom, hunting! ;-)


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Mentor y'all aint one of them shroom yuppies drivin around in the KIA Soul with the COEXIST and peace signs are ya?


----------



## bettendorf (May 1, 2015)

So, I'm guessing Polk Co. still needs quite a bit more rain before they start popping?


----------



## rjrisbeck (Apr 18, 2016)

mushroom_mentor,

Thanks for making the video.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Precious scant rain in Washington and Johnson Counties. Maybe one-tenth. Very disappointing indeed, but better than nothing. Enough for a few days, and cooler temps and no wind are welcome conditions. Not expecting great, but this coming weekend could be halfway decent for grays around here. There's always Dryad's and ramps too.


----------



## oldschroom (Apr 23, 2015)

Went out Sunday late. Temps right just need some rain. Probably by the time they show, grass and weeds will be plenty tall and hard to see.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

walked a bunch, found around 10 of the little suckers, a few were smallish grays, the rest were fairly large yellows, got about half an inch of rain here in the sioux city area, soil temps are down a bit, all singles and facing south south west, gotta be close, thinking about heading south for a few days


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Skunked again. Disappointing of course, but hoping Friday will be the day. Weeds are going to be a problem earlier than normal where I look. My hill timber looks great, but is not giving up the goods easily this year. I was finding 2-inch greys on this date a year ago. Rainy day Wednesday will help and add to the half inch we received Monday.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

God I hope your in the wild ! Cuz I'm gonna be living with you! Hey would you trade my seasons worth of morels for yours? Bucky


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Its been a weird year in the entire midwest morel patch so far SW from what i have seen, heard, and read. Temp.. and lack of well timed moisture has made things tough. So far no one I know has been able to drive to a better spot, which is unusual. Bottoms have been best in most all spots it seems. You might check your late spots.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Kb: I will try that. Desperation hasn't quite set in yet, but it's close to that point. Looks like they should be there. So unsettling that they aren't yet! Thanks Kb.


----------



## shroomhawk (Apr 5, 2013)

Mentor, you're insight &amp; enthusiasm are surpassed only by Lenny Pepperbottom: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm3JodBR-vs


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Shroomhawk Lenny's videos are really neat and a good fit to my mentors videos. Thanks I've learned a bunch now I am excited to hit the woods at three and take my knowledge I think I'm an expert now!


----------



## deehommet (Apr 12, 2016)

Warren County-looked Monday before the rain and nothing. Hope after today's rain.


----------



## shroomhawk (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to help, Fun_Gus!


----------



## sci shroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

Found another 26 nice sized greys and yellows thus morning. Only took about 2 hours and only one decent patch. The rest were one here one there. Get your thick socks on or your getting blisters this year. BTW, just outside Centerville in Appanoose county. Good luck.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Iowa not the cats meow this year!!


----------



## morchellafella (Apr 16, 2016)

found 63 nice greys and 1 fat yellow last couple days in wapello and van buren co...should explode here soon but gonna be hard hunting with all the foliage growth


----------



## iablondeshroomgrl (Apr 17, 2016)

Found a couple more, a very small gray this morning and about a 2 inch one last night. Feeling so discouraged but also looking forward to a couple good walks this weekend. I've been out nearly everyday at least for an hour or two. Took my 6 year old yesterday, I was so worried he was going to tromp on the rare finds. Hope to see some good finds soon!!!


----------



## rustyshackelford (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey guys I got $30 a pound from shroombuyer today in souix city for 6 pounds of freshies. Said he will be here all weekend.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, everything i found in Iowa hills today was in areas that did not get much direct sun. I did not see anything worth picking on a south facing slope. 2 clusters of old ones. there are some there. just not in abundance and widespread. Maybe it will get better more your way.


----------



## scottcountyshroomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Total newbie here. Hit up some area by a creek near the far east of the county, some thick, some sparse. Nothing as far as Morels, but I think the pheasants back I found is reasonable. Any ideas on if these are too big and will be woody?

Saddles.

Side note, I was told if there's a bunch of Walnut trees around that may be bad juju for Morels, I found the Pheasants back on an elm around the Walnuts I am referring to, and some pitcher/cup shaped black mushrooms as well. Opinions of the more experienced folks?


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Kb: Thanks again for the info. I finally broke the ice and made my first find -- a larger grey in my early spot. Found another there as well, but that's it. I am happy they seem to be starting, but I am doubtful it is going to be a good year. It was still a thrill finding that first one! Nothing like it.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

hey rusty, wow, supply and demand have spoken. Are they clear up that far, or did you go south a ways?


----------



## bettendorf (May 1, 2015)

I found two morels and some saddles today in Polk Co. Lot's of people out looking today.


----------



## woodyfudpuck r (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi all, new to this board but I've been hunting mushrooms for over 40 years. I hit a couple of spots in Southern Marion County today and a couple of spots in Washington County. These are both places where I find my earliest grays. A lot of walking and a lot of driving for 5 mushrooms. I think those two spots are still a week away from anything substantial.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Finally, vacation! Got into the woods and slayed 48 grays in southern Johnson County today, half from under one tree. Ground cover is about a week ahead of the shrooms. Heading south.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Sidetracked yesterday and today...sometimes life gets in the way of life. But amid the rat race it all momentarily came into sweet focus Friday afternoon on the Johnson-Washington county line.



Good luck to all who seek.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Glad some of you are having luck! Still waiting up here in Minnesota! We are finding lots of fiddlehead ferns and Ramps tho. Check out our video and subscribe! Thanks and good luck! [video]http://youtu.be/XHffZ8szP7o[/video]


----------



## rustyshackelford (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah they are here but nearly enough of them. I hunted everywhere all day for almost 2 pounds.Same price 30.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Having a horrible year after only having found a total of 5 morels in five trips out. Still hoping for a flush where I look and get in three or four good days of hunting where I am actually finding some instead of scratching my head wondering why they haven't appeared. . May 8 was the last day of hunting for me a year ago but I think it will likely be a week sooner this year when I call it quits. Weeds are becoming an issue. Time will tell. Good luck all!


----------



## woodyfudpuck r (Apr 23, 2016)

I walked for 3 hours in a great-looking Timber. I haven't hunted this spot before but it's close to home looks very shroomy and I didn't find anythingreat. In three trips out two of them to Washington County to a spot I know well I have picked five mushrooms. All little Gray's. It's still pretty early though I always jump the gun and start a week before I find anything so I'm plenty optimistic. Hope others are doing better than me so far


----------



## mushroomer-carter (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi all! First timer here. Northern Linn county, found 13 in the last 2 days. Small grays and small yellows. Took my 2 young daughters today (6 &amp; 9) and they both found a couple. The excitement they both shared was well worth the 3 hours for 7 little guys. Thanks for having me.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Found 42 two-three inch grays around Red Rock Res yesterday. All very new. Most likely popped Saturday from all the heat after last week's rains.


----------



## brandonpgm (May 2, 2013)

went out this weekend in cedar county and found 40 grays and a few yellows. Most of them on north facing slopes, which is shockin becuase i have found very few on south slopes. I have a bad feeling that the morel season might be pretty short this year. I hope im wrong!!!!!!!!! good luck everyone


----------



## shroomhawk (Apr 5, 2013)

Best explanation I have yet seen on the elm/morel relationship:
http://www.kieferco.com/kieferco%5Cmorels%5Cmorels3.html


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Went out for a few hours today. Found 3 small greys and 2 good size yellow as well as one small yellow. Greys were nice and fresh, but the yellows were starting to dry up. I don't know what's going on with that, but I hope it doesn't mean the season is going to be bad. The weather won't make up it's mind, and I'm worried that the season is going to go belly up on us before it even gets started.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Leah, that is the way it has been for me in the low hills of sourhwest Iowa.The season has not unfolded normally, not even close to normal. The small greys have been complety absent, but I have found a few drying yellows. Worst season ever for me. Holding out hope for a late flush of giant yellows, but I am not holding my breath. I am blaming the unseasonably warm March followed by several cold nights and days in April combined with a severe lack of moisture. The rains came last week, but they were too late to make a difference as the table had already been set for a lousy season. These are my personal observations of an area I have hunted with pretty good success for 25 years. I know it well and it is telling me come back next year in no uncertain terms.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I am from MN and I feel for you, hope thinks turn around for you. Shroomgod how are you doing? Scid?I think it will pick up for you. Kind of weird up here too, but setting up nice. Goodluck


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW. i think you summed up all the reasons that we all agree on down here. Isolated cases of good luck. I know some guys that hit a 20 plus spot in the bottoms, then picked next to nothing for 2 days. Hills were even more spotty. I managed to get close to #13 good ones out of SW iowa hills, but it took me three days and 14 miles of climbing up and down ditches. I think between where i was and S. city it was even drier. I will probably go up and look anyway, Next year is to far away.


----------



## bagger (Apr 20, 2015)

Has anyone had experience with a good area that the supposed care takers of natural lands have cleared the underbrush and chewed clear paths thru , curious if the mushrooms will propagate on for a few seasons ?
Its heartbreaking to see wild public places desecrated. If the public wants unobstructed walking paths in nature - let em use bike trails I say.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Bagger. Had a great spot that meets your description. They chopped down lots of elm and made wide trails a couple years ago. First year they grew along edge but now it's like fungus ddt. Nothing within 25 feet over last three years. Good news though, they did the first round of trail cut through 20-25 years ago and had the same thing but now I've got hot spots along the old trail. If you're young enough, it should get good again


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, man i feel for you in that post. Old honey holes are like an old friend you visit once or twice a year, with all the memories that go with them. I anticipate getting to go to them and it sucks when the year is bad. Even worse is when you begin to realize it just is not worth going to anymore due to a lack or morels or to much traffic. I hear the river bottom spots around council bluffs have produced some good finds for some, or at least enough to eat a few meals. I am going to hit some north facing slopes in some deep ditches i think up north of you Thur. if possible. One of my favorite spots or I would not bother.


----------



## mushroomer-carter (Apr 25, 2016)

Went out again tonight in northern Linn co. Found 3 small random yellows and then 22 medium yellows under my new favorite dead elm. All on north facing slopes. All were fresh and not there 2 days ago. Seems to be firing up. Also like grandpa use to say, " when mushroom hunting don't look at the ground, look to the tree tops"!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Kb: That is exactly where I am at. I have seen the reports of good finds on the river in the Omaha area but I just can't get into going there. Not my thing. A buddy of mine is finding some nice ones on the bottoms by Mo. Valley and says they are starting in the hills there. He hunts both. I am going to take another look in my spots this weekend. Good luck on your trip north!


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

IM in far nw iowa, theyr' not popping here yet. The news from sw iowa doesn't sound to promiseing, I'm hopeful that we are late enough that the recent rains will turn the tide for us and Minnisota. I was walking a hot spot yesterday, there is so many dead and dying elms there that I worry about trees falling on me. Made me wonder if anyone has ever had a close call with falling trees?


----------



## woodyfudpuck r (Apr 23, 2016)

I found 10 nice greys last night around lake Darling. 3rd time in there in 2 weeks. Yellows haven't started here yet.

Chrigs, I haven't had a close call with a falling tree but I was fishing in a boat on lake Macbride one perfectly calm summer night and a tree fell in the timber pretty close by. Really cam crashing down. Probably never hear that again.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

chrigs, I hope they grow better up there. You guys are one of my last stops. Falling trees? When my brother and i were about 12-13 we were walking towards one of those old time monster dead elm you saw in the 60's and most of the 70's in a high wind day. We were about 50 yards away when the entire thing crashed. Went home that day. SW. thanks, i am going because i can, i doubt i will do any better than what you have seen. Funny, ten years ago today in my morel journal I finished a 3 day run of #53 in a N.Central Mo honey hole i had back then. Ten years later i no longer go to that spot. Most all the elms are gone, and with them the morels. Times change.


----------



## goodmorel (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm not a seasoned pro, but find enough to make me happy, so I'm looking for advice from the veterans. Do you think these next few days, with lows down in the 40- 50 range, it would be too cold to make them pop? I went out today, but didn't have any luck.


----------



## fungushumongous (Apr 19, 2016)

@ good morel

cooler weather isn't usually a problem once the season has started

Problem is this is the slowest start to a season I can remember in the last 20 years of hunting central Iowa. I'm always finding sack fulls of good size yellows and greys by now in Boone, Polk, Dallas and Story Counties. This year I hardly scrape together 20-30 smallish greys in a half day of hunting. I've haven't seen many yellows at all. No huge patches. I just don't get why. The woods are saturated, temps have been quite nice. 

One thing I've noticed are these giant shelf mushrooms growing on nearly every good dead elm I find. While I've always seen some of these, they seem to be everywhere now, they are huge. I've been wondering if they have been pushing morels out. It's the only thing that seems any different. 

We should have 3-4 more weeks, I'm just hoping things pick up.


----------



## brandonpgm (May 2, 2013)

Ok went out yesterday here in Cedar county after work and found a few pounds mainly grays about 2 to 4 in tall. All mainly north to northeast facing slopes. South slopes seem to be done around my area which normally means the season is about over. Horrible year if that's the case as i usually find between 15 and 30 lbs in my area.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fungus, I saw the same thing in NW Iowa today. No morels on elm. I think they are dryad saddle. I could have picked #20 of those if i wanted to. Sorry guys, it was the same down in Mo. Kansas had no morels at all hardly. I blame El Nino. I picked one elm with over 60 this year down in Fremont county, most were few or none.


----------



## the dude formerly known as shroom god (Apr 29, 2016)

A lot of things are on my mind. I'll share a few. 

1. I've decided to adopt a new name befitting the humility that I feel when I am in the magical and mystical embrace of nature. It occurred to me, as I dropped to my knees before a giant dead elm, praying that there might be a mother lode, that I am NO "Shroom god." How presumptuous to have exceeded my existential boundaries! To have wantonly cast myself as "Shroom god" was the height of arrogance and folly. Tonight, in the lowly state of bended knee before a tree, it occurred to me that I am comparatively feeble in the larger scheme of things. So, in consideration of that--and the recent passing of Prince--I have adopted a new name more befitting my mortal being.

2. Things are strange this season. We are into a second flush here in Wadhington/Johnson counties; the first was poor; the second seems more promising, albeit on hilltops and the upper NW/N/NE slopes. I've found about a third of what I normally find. 

3. No ticks. Odd...usually have many. Not a one so far. Ramps, bloodroot, flox...but no Dutchman's breeches, so far. Strange.

4. Elms are unpredictable. Large, dead elms are often not producing (or under-producing). Small 10-inch trees are yielding 10-15 on occasion, Check the small ones! Also, lots of Dryad's saddles out there...edible!

5. The arrival of my granddaughter is 3 days overdue so I'm looking forward to finishing the season and heading out there for a visit and greeting. 

6. I walked my ass off in public ground this late afternoon for 50-60, but they're fresh. Second flush is on. We'll be all done in 2 weeks. Ground cover is posing a challenge and will get worse. In 4-5 days. North slopes will be the place to go.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Well dude! I,m now known as the symbol which is a mushroom! Not buckthornman anymore just mushroom. Mother nature didn't let you be as wild as you wanted! Bummer! We're shaping up here nicely. Was hoping you were running like a farrell dog,scratched from head to toe living in the wild! The pain was just weakness leaving your body. And you were already plotting. Ur. Next mission! Skin tougher than permathin and roasting morels over your campfire thinking of a way to even get closer to which is the morelituss which I have!...never quit God!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

you will always be shroomgod to me dude


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

WHATS IN A NAME?
Have enjoyed your wisdom through the years here in Lincoln,NE. My barometer tree has failed to produce this year but has been steady for 11 plus years. Never seen this type of season. If we do retire to Arizona this year, I must go out today (Arbor Day) and say goodbye and thanks for all the morels we harvested. THANKS MAN


----------



## scottcountyshroomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Far East Iowa, here. Things are still Weird. Can confirm what SG said about there being a whole load of Dryad's saddle, getting them small is best, but some of them have gotten pretty large. No ticks, but I have seen a bunch of Dutchman here, and has been that way for a couple weeks. No ramps for me, which is too bad, I wanted to try out a recipe for Dryad saddle with Ramp pesto


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

WELL, MY HOPE FOR BEING THE EXCEPTION TO THE POOR hunting in Iowa this year is dashed as the river is out of its banks, and flooding the river bottoms. Might have to head for the hills or into Minn. I don't remember a year when the entire state is slow, for no apparent reason. I'm going with the chem trail conspiracy theory. Sounds as good a theory as anything else.Trooper, what are the conditions in the north country? Has any one heard from Phillup Bags?


----------



## scottcountyshroomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Not sure about chems, but the temperatures haven't done much good, and the continuing invastion of Garlic Mustard screws up mushrooms, too. It says "Environmental Impacts Phytotoxin interrupts mycorrhizal activity" at http://agriculture.nh.gov/publications-forms/documents/garlic-mustard.pdf I try to yank it whenever I see it when hiking, discing, or hunting now.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

no ticks in Mo either. sounds like a good thing, but anything that weird means something is screwy. chrigs, don't know where you are in the NW, i was in the state forest hills and only picked 5 thur. maybe better more north?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

My alter ego triumphs today, however I’m feeling ungodly. It was yet another dismal return insomuch as shrooms are concerned; a GRAND total of 15 in 3 hours. That injury was coupled with the insult of having walked so many miles through challenging terrain that my pelvic sockets and my hip joints are simply cashed out. Even my toes hurt. Today I traipsed way back into a 700-acre tract of public land. I should have had second thoughts when I pulled into the parking lot and there were 6 other cars. Regardless of how far back I went the place had an appearance that suggested a “running of the bulls” had taken place there. Every tree, whether dead or alive, had been literally weed-whacked multiple times by the eager sticks of hopeful shroomers. The place had taken a beating like a bad boxer. Such pillage and plunder I’ve never seen in this place, and I’ve hunted it for years. I became so desperate that I began to harvest Dryad’s saddles if for no other reason than to fill my sack and give the appearance that I was successful. Thus with sack laden with pheasantbacks I did a walk of shame back to the Jeep. Another hunter stared in envy when I arrived at the parking lot and called out “Looks like you had some luck!” to which I replied, “Just a little.” 
The day wasn’t all bad, however, for I connected in a very visceral way with the ancient pulse of humanity that shared that place sometime during 8,500-10,000 B.P. Having emerged from a dense thicket of multiflora that demanded I literally crawl to save my life, I emerged upon a burned pasture. While crossing it I flushed a quail—not very common here. A bit further beyond that I glanced a pointed stone on the surface, stooped, and picked up a perfect Dalton point! 
As I admired the point a bluebird flitted past and perched not far away. Suddenly, present merged with past and I was reminded why this place is special to people and animals alike—and has been so very much longer than time itself.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

SG: That is awesome. I spent more hours hunting for arrowheads as a kid than I did morels. Never found any, but I loved the hunt.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I can relate to that SWI. I actually found my first one on my 5th birthday and was hooked. I grew up on an artifact-rich ridge in Jones County. One site not far from our place was loaded...it had been hunted for decades and the stuff that came off that hill was mind-blowing. I found 7 there one day, just walking the rows. Of course I took them with me when I got my own apartment...they were a most prized possession. My place didn't have locks and someone helped themselves to them. I had about 50, including several knives, a few axes, a celt, I hope you happen to find one. It's an amazing feeling.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

kb i'm in Dickenson co. wer'e probly the last to pop in Iowa, usually around Mothers day, give or take


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

mg, interesting find, reminded me when I was 12 ish, while deer hunting, found a stone hammer. then sometime later a arrow head in the river, while picking up clam shells. Funny , after that I hunted purposely for them for several years and never found any more.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

good luck chrigs. I used to live up that way--BV County--and had some decent luck in the Linn Grove &amp; Peterson area. Hope it turns on. Things just haven't materialized here. Might have been that freakishly warm March followed by a cold snap. Not sure, but the season is a pale reflection of what many anticipated.

A hammer is an awesome find! That's quite a feeling isn't it? Makes a person wonder why or how they lost it, doesn't it? A perfectly good hammer, after all! What ya s'pose is up with that? The average hunter/gather operating in bands used to strategically stash caches of tools throughout their hunting area. I think I found a cache a few years ago as the same spot has yielded several pieces, all very similar, most recently a 4-inch knife. I think the place where I found this was a camp or village as there was evidence of flintknapping, and a strong spring was present just about 50 yards downhill.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

my brother found a bison skeleton with the arrow head still imbedded in the bone. It was on the edge of a eroded ditch/pond after a big rain. He was hunting but did not have a camera. Still has the arrowhead. Weird what you can find looking down. Elm Morel hunters spend a lot of time looking up.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

crigs, do you think its still early in the hills there? I was in the hills not far south of you and it seemed they should have been there, but were not. Any full bloom lilacs near you? I hear the bottoms on the Mo. are hitting up there. Although with all the rain I don't know how some of them are not flooding. Both the Sioux's flooding? Outside of you not hearing much from up there.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Talked to a friend who hunts hard the bottom two tier Iowa counties and he said it's over...not worth the effort down there. He told me of rumors on Facebook of some guy posting pics of 5 gallon buckets full supposedly from the Loess Hills. We could do that too if we filled the bottom 99% of the buckets with a blanket or something. Reminds me of the $5 bet my uncle Mike made...claimed his catfish would weigh 10 pounds. It looked to be 5, so the guy took him up on it. Sure enough, it weighed in at 10 lbs., 3 oz. He collected the $5 and then joked about how he'd stuffed that thing with sinkers. Anyway, multiple 5 gallon buckets just seems like a bit of a stretch and definitely not the norm this year! Good luck going north kb. Speaking of north, poor buckthorn...I think I saw you guys had SNOW up there a few days ago. (shaking head in disbelief).


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

kb, lilocs are just beginning to bloom, they havnt started in the river bottoms yet. maybe on some south facing hills. I;m thinking not though, the 4" soil temp. is back down to 45. All the bottoms in clay dickison and bv are flooded now. I opted to go walleye fishing this morning, as opposed to sliding down the hills. if I was going to go this coming week I'd go to bv, Sac or Cherokee co. areas. also another area that could be hot yet is Sioux co. the Inwood area.Theyre in the same temp zone as us. I'm thinking with temps creeping back up this week ,if they are going to pop at all,Mothers day and the following week should be it.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

mg, Yea indian artifacts are very cool, especially finding them, It makes me think, those guys were hunting the same areas we are, 1000 years or more before us.Think of the man hours it must have taken to make one arrow. I was wondering about the hammer, how they got a stick tied on for a handle, solid enough to function. Or did they cut the groove around it to grip it like a baseball, without a handle.
Its very hard to imagine surviving an Iowa winter in a tent.


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

I Found first 3 greys today around a live elm then nothing else except pheasant backs Which I hate to eat! We got the moisture just need a lot of sun this week got some great spot I'm from dubuque Iowa got a great feeling this year I know I'm gonna find the motherlode.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I went out today to one of my best spots. It usually produces very well for me. Not the case this time. I spent three hours literally crawling through thick thorns in the rain and found ONE morel. :roll:


----------



## hijeff430 (May 2, 2016)

I have only been hunting these lil devils for a few years now and can never hit the big loads. I went Friday out in Jackson Co and found 6...After hearing reports from an ex her brother claimed 5lbs and another brother claimed another 1 or 2 pounds. Went out again on Sunday and found nothing. I have spent more than 10+ hours in the woods so far for 6 freaking mushrooms... I am starting to think this might not be my thing!


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

It takes a lot of patience to find these little suckers! You will find them just never give up I'm gonna go looking today I will post pics if I find some. I hope everyone gets luck also


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

430, alot of those reports are kind of like fishing stories. they get larger the more they are told. be careful who you listen to. Most second hand reports i hear of i figure they found maybe a third of what they claim.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

hijeff, this is abad year to get started in schrooming. But the truth is , even the most seasoned hunters have bad years, they just don't talk about them much.So far this year , I didn't tag out on turkey, havnt caught a walleye, and havnt found one morel, but I keep going because I love the outdoors. When I started many years ago, I made 2 main mistakes; 1 going befor their up. Id' put the miles on, get frustrated, give up. I figured out the signs, lilocs blooming ect. when you do find em, take note of whats going around you so youll have an Idea next year. Take notes. 2- I was walking unproductive timber. Ifigured out that I could only walk so many miles in a day. so study the timber befor walking at all. evergreens, oak stands etc. not my 1st pick. dead and dieing elms -thats where I'm going 1st. I don't get so frustrated anymore because I enjoy woods loafing. there is always something cool to see in the woods, even if you don't find what your looking for.This and other forums are great short cut to getting it right. Don't get me wrong, I'm not the greatest shroom hunter, But usually find enough for myself without hunting for weeks on end. Good luck!


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Didn't find any today but found devils urn Does Anybody know if they are edible?.


----------



## scottcountyshroomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Scouted a new place. Hour and a half came up with this. Flats/leaning west slightly towards a creek. Spoils.


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Can anybody give me good tips it's seems like I find great areas where they should be but Nope nothing It's really sucks That I only got 10 this year and thought I would be getting tons! ,,,


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

<em>AlmightyMorel, consider yourself a member of the <strong>Shroom Angst 2016 </strong>club! </em>

This season it seems that we are all hosed. No matter how productive our habitat may be, forces at this point beyond our understanding have conspired to render our season SHITTY. Yesterday I walked 4 hours for 30...today was 3 hours for 20 (which I gave away).Consider this as paying your dues. It's okay. Hang tough. And kick ass next year, k?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Scott County Shroomer, you're ON it! Every minute of this coming week should be worth its weight in gold. Best here are gradual slopes, east facing. That's been the case for 2 weeks...it's gotta shift to west and north in the next few days.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Devil's urn...never heard of that, but from the name of it I'd run like hell! 

There was a time when I tried everything. I stopped eating anything and everything at 13 when my friend Jeff and I were out mushrooming and he offered me an Indian turnip bulb (jack in the pulpit) which he'd washed off in a nearby spring..."Here, eat this." 

HOLY #@[email protected]@#!!! When I bit into that bastard it exploded like a pincushion in my mouth! 
I survived, but Jeff ended up missing school for a few days because he wiped his ass with poison ivy. Serves him right. Inexorably, nature rules.

Devil's urn??? Be careful with that stuff. I'd stick to marijuana and call it good enough.


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Shroomgod It's Just so hard to wait for so long for the next season just gotta pray this week is when they start all coming out and Yeah I'd rather smoke a joint with a nice cold beer and some fried morels then eat that devil urn Definitely The Coolest mushroom I ever saw sadly that might be the best part of season but thanks for the input But I have a question for u what's the most u found in one day?


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Shroomgod Don't give up on the season u never know u might be finding pound after pound this week


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

<em>Dang Almighty one...I just don't know if I have the shit left to keep it going. Since I scored the first 25-30 small grays here along the Washington/Johnson County line, I imagine I've walked at least 25 miles...for a total of maybe 300. That's pathetic, Almighty one. That defines "Piss Poor." 

But you're inspiring me...I'm not through. This afternoon I gave away a bag of 30 to a really cool landowner as a peace token for trespassing. And invited him and his wife to my July 4 fish fry (crappie). I need to get out tomorrow...but I should work. Christ...what to do??!! 

<strong>GOTTA SHROOM. </strong></em>


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

I gotta work tomorrow construction lots of labor but I'm still going tomorrow on some private land where I found some before I just hope it's warm tonight and it's 60 to 70 tomorrow but I think the key is warm nights


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

God giving up on living wild! O shit morel apocalypse!!! Maybe you should go to the Wal-Mart and buy some mushrooms? Quit! Never! Get your ass in them woods!!!Bucky


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

the Great Morel Blight of 2016 going to claim another victim? naw, just relax and go with the flow, if the morels come to you its a bonus. My last and farthest trip north so far i just went with the idea of enjoying the scenery, finding new spots, no pressure. Did not find much, #1.7 but it was more fun than some trips trying so hard to hit a big load. That 300 you got is pretty good this year. Mother Nature is just giving us a reality check from all the great years. Maybe next year will be another 2003.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Weird year?
Where are the ticks. Has anyone seen them
Dryad saddles most plentiful ever. 
Tops of hill best. I've found 5 pounds. Four pounds around two spots with live elms with oak litter
From 1/3 down slope of any direction to bottom I've found three mushrooms. 
Not hit at all along traditional great areas of forest edge running near roadway. 
Lots of funky orange growth on cedars. 
Finding some huge late season where my early spots hit with 100 2 inch grey I find 1 six inch delicosa
This week will see how it plays out
Lilacs in full bloom ground wet and just now climbing above 60
Wil I find enough to freeze for xmas and share with family/friends or will it stay a bust. Work/play hard for 10 days and enjoy the ride. The ritual and learning experience is 50 years strong for me and every year is worth the 5# to 105# I get


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

kb, how far north did you make it? what were the conditions?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

KB...I feel fortunate for 300 but a years' dreams promised more. But you're right--this is nature's reprieve. Your perspective grounds us. You have no idea how you shape minds and impel actions here. You inspire me and mant more. 

Bucky...get on it. I imagine you as a Bucktornman of destiny who will shred his skin and lay his soul out for the very last chance of success. With an attitude like that you will certainly bleed, feel the pain I feel, and, hopefully, prosper. "Blood brothers"--so many of us are. I hope the recent snow and cold snap didn't mess up the season. You're probably used to that though....hardy hunters. Get 'em! 

SWI...good lord, dude. Could it be worse? Can you hang tough and hold onto hope for another week? The southern two tiers on Iowa are all but history now. Give it one last push and move north. Or hell...just call it. And go crappie fishing. 

Fun Gus...your observations of nature are spot on and so very instructive. You capture many of my thoughts as a 50+ year hunter. Seems like we both share a tradition--morels fried at Christmas. I have mine ready for 12/25/16 

Almighty one...you are hunting in the area of my birth. Keep it up, keep it strong, and keep shining your inspiring light of optimism on us. The season is moving north, and this week should be prime for the US30 counties and above. I'd head that way and commiserate were it not for a trip to Denver to meet and greet a new granddaughter. So consider yourself fortunate that you do not have to follow in my footsteps. LOL..I'm sure I miss a few! 

Scrid...you started this. Just like last year you've gone missing again! What's the deal? Thanks for starting this message forum. We've sure enjoyed it, but we want to hear from you...if you are with us. Seems to me you liked to fish too....been too busy with that?

Everyone....I embrace you all...let's forge a community. No voice is too small. Give it up...shout it out. It's okay. Let's win in our love of nature, together.


----------



## scottcountyshroomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the pep talk but I was really hoping for more than 2, despite their size. Tiny little dead tree gave them up. Kinda worried the season is all but done. Ground cover is also getting pretty brutal.


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Shroomgod I found some today =145076006&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=3]


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Don't give up everybody I found some today This week's gonna be great


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Gods back in full force. I have to meet you and bucky with OldElm sometime. The numbers you throw out is pretty good god, for a shitty year. Best I have had in a day was 84 good ones, not small. But small greys are flavorful awesomeness. I cant believe spell check gave me awesomeness.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Well folks, it's all over for me for another year, put 4400 miles on the truck, 26 nights in the camper, hunted hard for 15 days,mostly in the sioux city area, wanted to head east and party with shroom god, but the forecast looked bleak so i stayed put, found very few clusters, mostly singles, sat the 23 was my best day with just over 9 pounds, 5 pounds of them huge yellows coming from a single patch of heavy briers 50' by 50' , walked over 14 miles that day to get em, my feet still hurt, found just over 30 pounds total, with most coming from the 22nd to the 26th, other than that most days were an 8 mile hike for a handful, plenty of ticks though, , toward the end the cover was getting too heavy to see much, wanted to stay a few more days, but with biblical rain in the forecast i headed south, drove in snow for a couple hours in New Mexico, saw all 4 seasons in less than a month, kb, trooper, buck, dawg, scrib, swi , shroom god and all the rest of you foragers, thanks for all your input and encouragement, goona miss you guys till next year, hoping you have a second flush, shroom on HG


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

OK guys, those were the only pics i took, the cost of digital film being what it is, you would think i would take more than that in a month and 4400 miles, but am sure you know how it is, good luck all, HG


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Nice job hg in for lunch! Back into the thorn!!!! Bow down you damn thorns!! Arrrgh!! I already look like i,'ve been playing with razorbarb!!


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Nice Job This weekend should be the end of it


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Wow, I just started and your ending your marathon hunt. Way to go HunterGatherer.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

safe trip home HG, don't know if i am done or not. Minn. and the mountains is about all that's left, been a tough year. Man sounds like you walk like i used to 20 years ago. 8 mile days is about all i can handle anymore in hills. You got me beat so far, most i could run down was just shy of #25. Most of what i picked was in places i normally pick little, my big spots were blah. My best days were pretty much the same as yours, only a hundred or so miles south. My hill spots up by Sioux City were basically without morels.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

crigs, sorry i was sulking. I went as far north as Anthon. After hunting W. Iowa for 2 days and driving close to a 1000 miles I saw no change in any pattern. Half came off of one lightning blasted cottonwood, and most of the others one small elm. Never seen so many morel less elms in my life. Wish i could say going north changed anything but it did not. Is the Big Sioux out? I know it flooded bad last year. Might be some pushed over cottons to check there if its not flooding. The best reports i have had all year are the Mo.R. bottoms and Montana. Dang i hate to quit,but have really only FRi- Sat left. Need to be airdropped in somewhere. ShroomTrooper got a heli?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Buck, i hunt a spot were walking into razor is a reality. the new commander is at least making them clean up a little now. Hard on boots and legs.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Still waiting for morels to start popping up in full force in MN. Thinking about going to Iowa this weekend though, or at least S MN. Check out my morel videos, and subscribe if you like us! We'll be making daily videos once morel season takes off. [video]RCWYGSJJ5L8ZM6LSLP9X[/video]


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

[video]https://youtu.be/61bt2LMX1CQ[/video]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

KB if I had a heli it would be yours and OldElm and bucky, SG too and all the others. I took this week off thinking I would watch my sons last year in tennis matches and hitting the morels. Turned out the morels are not here in force yet, would have rescheduled the vacation but sons last year in varsity sports came first. And worse yet, my best spot I met a seasoned picker roaming my spot. We talked shared some stories, nice guy. He was picking in the glory years of the 70's. I have only 17 so far, best days are ahead, but no more vacation time to spare. So I hear ya, dam early warm up and cool dry spell down there messed you up. Well take care my Iowa brothers, funny, some people ask are you looking at the wild flowers ( as did a lady when I hooked up with OldElm) The seasoned picker looked at me with a grin, are you hiking or mushroom picking, emphasis on the mushroom picking. At that point I knew, he already knew. I said ya, how many have you found, I knew he found some already just by sizing him up. He says he lurks on this site, if you read this, create a profile, would love to hear from you.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Glad you found some mushroommentor, glad you left the small ones


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

HunterGatherer: Great post. What a neat thing to be able to travel up here and do a multi-week hunt. That is way cool. Thanks for the stories and pics. That goes for everyone else as well. I had to live vicariously through those of you who actually found some, unlike me. Next year will return to normalcy in my spots. I hope!


----------



## scottcountyshroomer (Apr 22, 2016)

Hit 90 here today with a pretty dry wind blowing... is this game over?


----------



## hijeff430 (May 2, 2016)

Tried again today in Jackson county. Of course nothing, but I did see my first "pecker head" this year. Not sure if this is a good, bad, or in different sign.

Scott county shroomer, I'm in davenport and have had no luck around here but the only place I can think that would be worthwhile is the county park.


----------



## goodmorel (Apr 28, 2016)

I found 26 last Friday (4/29) at Wild Cat Den. Not bad for public park. Hoping to go out Sunday afternoon, but is it getting to be too late?


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

They are just starting in nw iowa, found 2 smalls on the sunny side of the river bottom timber, was wondering if they would pop, after being under water.this week will tell the story. the yellow was a little rusty, but I will take it at this point.


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

trooper, ahh the glory years of the 70s. I remember as a kid, having mushrooms strung up dryng , seemed like the entier ceiling was covered all over the house. We ate so many that one year that I couldn't eat them for several years later. W ould like to have that problem again. Also these were the years of $ 50 dollar raccoons and $100 fox, yes the glory years indeed.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Karma rules, thanks to all the folks that have posted or called me with info.and encouragement, it helped provide my mother in law and with fresh morels on Mother's day for the 30th year in a row. Got up sat. at about 3:30 and drove 300 miles NW. Madman, i was going to go up where you were but i know the hills in the west better, and its closer. Relatively. I walked way up a hill to one of those not so good elms your were talking about madman. Well it had nothing, but a snapped off cottonwood 20 yards down the other side of the hill had 136 tennis ball yellows. Never would have walked to that tree without your post. stopped to talk to an old timer working on his tractor, said he had heard it was a bad year, he laughed when i told him i had drove up from Mo. to find morels for Mother's day. Told me I could hunt his land, took me to his best spot, and rode away in his pickup. Tried to give him at least half of what i picked there but he only took about a pound. said the wife won't eat them and the kids live somewhere else, he was glad someone was enjoying them. farmer Cal, your a saint. Other than that it was ones and twos, and mostly trees with nothing. Got back home about 10:30 last night. My wife told me i was getting too old for trips like that . Not yet. oh, I also forgot my phone, so my wife was freaking a little since i did not check in. Maybe she has a small point. Took #4 to the retirement home, can't feed just one person, traded one # for 3 homemade pies for their desert, sat back and watched some deserving elders enjoy themselves.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I love hearing stories like that, good job KB.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

crigs I remember when I was about 13 seeing these huge mushrooms, didnt know what a morel was. Being a kid I of course I kicked it and the others. Went down a week later to finish the rest off, they where gone. They where so big. They where morels I am sure. I wish I knew then what I know now.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Fantastic story, kb!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

crigs, there are a few up your way. I really think it is mid to late season there based on the size and shape of what i picked sat. Better get what you can, unless you know something i don't. The calendar dates have meant nothing this year so far anywhere i have been.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks folks,got lucky again this season. Had not been up to some of those spots in maybe 20 years. Things had changed, or maybe my memory is slipping. I always like the Iowa board, there are actually people on it that have knowledge and infor. and don't mind sharing some of it. Most likely done for the year, going to Minn.and back in one day is possible with the longer daylight hours now I think, but not really sane. Any year you guys happen to mosey down my way in season give me a shout, you saw my # in the madman post, we got the bad year out of the way now, going to start filling boxes again next year.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Shroomtrooper, ran into something like that last year. Had a beautiful arc of meadow mushrooms coming up in a local park. Second year in a row finding them there. About 40 in all but quite small, so I left them to grow a little. When I went back to pick at least a few, someone had stomped almost all of them into the ground! Instead of 40, I wound with about 7 small buttons.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Probably a kid having his fun I bet.


----------



## hijeff430 (May 2, 2016)

I hopped in my car Saturday morning and just drove...Ended up in Whitewater State Park in SE MN where I found only a few small greys. I tell you what though, so far this year if elephant ears were the gold crop I would be hitting it rich!!!


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

kb, thanks for the info. trooper -good luck up north


----------



## ruralpeas (May 2, 2015)

Here in Iowa County, living with the Iowa River wetlands just outside my window, I started this season with all the excitement carrying from a good 1st year, last year...having found maybe about 12 pounds last year. First two days last year...nothing...and then every time after...bountiful.

This year...I've gone 6 times. Maybe 16 hours out. Found 10! Not 10 lbs, but 10 mushrooms! Six on one outing, four on another, both times from under the same tree where I had found some a year ago. All other spots of great bounty a year ago...not a single mushroom?

Stopped in Belle Plaine late afternoon, yesterday, after 4.5 hours in the woods. Beautiful day, always take a camera, and got some great pics of things of interest to me. But unbelievably skunked. Stopped at the Casey's to chat with a friend my age (62) who was working, and she shared that everyone had been having a bad year. I wish I had known that before trudging in thigh-high grass to the next yellow birch, or sycamore, or whatever. I would have focused on things less...exhausting! Later in the evening, I got the worse cramps of my life in my inner upper thighs, so painful it made me nauseous and faint-headed! Thought I'd been hydrating enough...but...my body screamed that I hadn't.

This being only my second year, I am a bit relieved to see on here as well that things have been tough for many shroom hunters. With so little experience, I thought I had missed something important...like...shrooms only appear every 17 years or something? ;-)


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Wow, just went out again, very dry. Hit some wet spots thinking that would be the ticket. Wrong, skunked. I know that we are supposed to get rain the next 3 days, but what do you think about getting the rain without the heat? Seems the wet spots where a little too cold soil temp wise, areas where the soil temp good, too dry. Wish I had my thermometer with to confirm my theory. Last year I was averaging 50 a day at this time. Jack in pulpits very small, no crown tip coral. Did see some dry early oysters tho.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

The best year I ever had was a cool wet month of may. Seemed to rain every other day with temps 50-60. As long as you don't get the heat, they will keep popping with moisture.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

FOUND SOME IN MINNESOTA! [video]https://youtu.be/tVAEj9RGYJ8[/video]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Now REALLY.............


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

Sounds like you had a good day Kb - Congratulations! It's always good when you run into good people like that who let you hunt. That was success in itself. I was close to your neck of the woods yesterday and wondering if you had went. Went to my wife's sisters house in Kansas City for Mother's Day and fried up some mushrooms for their 86 year old Grandma. Their uncle showed up too when he heard there were morels. He used to hunt for them pretty hard too, but recently had a stroke that affected his ability to get around. He enjoyed getting some and swapping mushroom stories back and forth. Also gave a 93 year old neighbor lady that has let me quail hunt on her land for years some too. She said she hadn't had any this year and was afraid she wasn't going to either. Yeah might not have been the best year, but putting a smile on peoples faces when they see morels is priceless. I'm probably going to call it quits this year also, but my wife has been showing me some pictures of big finds in Wisconsin so who knows. Got to work for a few days first though. The earliest I could leave would be next Friday so will have to see. The life of a morel addict!! Probably will be checking the sites on here for the next couple weeks here and there. So let me know if you did another trip and I'll do the same. Good to chat with you and see ya next year if I don't hear from ya.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

the old guys have great morel stories. probably all true since they had hardly any one else looking like now, and lived their prime in the elm die off. I know, my dad's almost 86, his stories get bigger every year. When i first met my wife's family they would always want to go to this one ditch to hunt, guess they had filled pillow cases there once for a few years. It was hard explaining to them the elms were gone. they just thought they grew there. a lot of people did not get their morels this year. I had cold calls from as far away as Georgia from people who wanted some. don't even know who they were. gave them the sad news, it was like they could not believe it. well, you took care of family and probably some friends to. Nice job. the folks like those really appreciate it. I gave some to a grandpa and his granddaughter when i walked out of a bottom one evening, the little girl said they had looked everywhere. thank god i gave them some. I never thought this year would be so bad. Madman, i am going to need to get a tracker on your truck though, you got the magic touch where ever it is you go in Iowa. I think your wife wants you to go again and pay for a short vacation. Man, the buyers are paying up for morels this year. that picture of yours was worth about $800-900 or more.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

CWLAKE, ya a slow warming with rain is ideal.


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

My buddy and I came up for our annual shroom trip. Just finished up today. Found around 200 in 4 days. Some big boys too, and greys. They're still up in the hills in NE iowa. And we didn't tresspass lol


----------



## tootallshorromer (May 15, 2016)

My dad and I went to NE Iowa today, Fayette County area and found about 18 lbs of big yellows. Had we went 3-5 days earlier we probably would have had 30+ lbs..... We found so many dried up ones.... 90% were within a 30' diameter of several dead elms.........Its definitely the end of the season. If you are in NE iowa, you need to get out in the next few days as it will be over very soon.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Finally found 16 big ones yesterday, all in one spot more or less. My usual spot have not produced yet. West of Twin cities MN


----------



## chrigs (May 9, 2013)

still finding them 3 and 4 at a time on the river bottoms in nw iowa. I think the hills are probably close to being done. But I really think the river bottoms are just starting here. Been a very weird year, early on warmer than normal, then right when they were starting, weeks of cold and rain, the river bottoms are still flooded , or at least very wet, finding them on the dry sunny spots.Sounds srange but the bottoms are so much cooler at night, soil temps are much lower,they are sometimes weeks behind the hills


----------

